# Just the Humdrum Life of Išmintis



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

After some thought of just how boring and crazy my life is, I decided to make a journal so you stalkers can catch up on the everyday events of jibun. 

A little background; I'm European (German, Swedish, Scottish, Irish/Lithuanian, and Polish) and know a little of four languages (English, Lithuanian, Spanish and Japanese) 

I will talk about my family, mostly my mother, my boyfriend, and my animals: Micah and Milo (kitties) and Kruša (female betta) and in the future I will probably get another betta 

Once school starts I will talk about the instruments I play; viola, violin and cello. I also draw for fun and commission every now and then. In my spare time I play airsoft and watch anime. I also read lots of books including manga.

Feel free to strike up conversations or ask me stuff, I'll just be recording the small events that happen to me. ;-) 

P.S. I will spam this thread with pictures that you may also find in my albums


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

P.P.S My email seemed to crash after I deleted all my subscribed threads so I apologize if I never respond to something I posted. :shake:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Subbed!!!

That's cool that you know those languages!

Oh nice I play lost of instruments too, I used to be a Music Major in college but I switched to Art Major and it's been a lot better ^_^ I love Music but it's more a hobby not a passion ;-)

Can't wait to see pictures of everyone!!! :-D


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Hehe thanks Lil! 

Music is definitely just a hobby that lets me get my mind off of things, I won't pursue something in music unless I become a protégé or something xD It's hard to make money in that field as well. I have a feeling I will do something with environmental sciences or genetics, because science really interests me. 

I'm trying to take pictures of Krew but she won't let me lol. Dang fishy only wants food. She jumped up and hit the lid last night when I wasn't feeding her fast enough. I'm actually a little worried I should be giving her more...is 2 pellets in the morning and 2 at night enough? She is crazy active and eats like a pig.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

well it depends on the fish, how old they are and what the pellets are. I only feed my fish once a day so they get more in one sitting because I don't have the time normally to feed them twice. So I usually do 6-10 pellets for the young boy's depending on if it was just fasting day or not, usually after fasting day they eat a little more. But on normal day's is around 6-8 pellets but they are also NLS pellets which means smaller. If they were Omega, I'd probably do 4-7 pellets since they're a little bigger and other pellets...well I don't feed other pellets and nor would I lol so I don't need to worry.

But if she's a youngin (under 1.5 years) then sure, you can bump it up to 3 pellets morning/night for a total of 6.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh wow I didn't know that, she's about 4.5 months old and eats Hikari Bio-Gold and Omega One Blood worms. Should I feed her 4 pellets in the morning and 4 at night then? On Sundays she gets blood worms and a partial water change.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, if you think that she needs it then go for it! I generally (because once a day) feed until their stomachs get just a tad round and bulge a bit and that's when I know they're full. I know it's said their stomach is the size of their eye but that's more like guildlines than actual rules ;-)

But you feed whatever YOU think she needs, if you think she needs more then go for it. Experiment with it as well. Before my fasting day's I usually give them 1.5 more food than normal since they have two day's of fasting. I still never fully gut them, as in their stomach is poking out so much that it looks like they'll explode, well not intentionally. Sometimes it just happens in the sorority if one girl decides she wants to gobble everything up lol but otherwise they don't normally do that.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Good to know, thanks a bunch! She is surprisingly big for a female, about 1.5-2 inches for just her body. But I heard that Majcha breeds large girls from many different people.

Since I can't get any good pictures of Krew ATM, here are some of my day Thursday:



















There are boats from Alaska, Washington, Oregon, and Nevada 









Thor was used to haul cars in the war apparently :shock:









There are always a lot of geese ;-)


















And this adorable golden retriever was on a boat called 'Dog-on-It!' 









I found this tree randomly and thought it was cute


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I haven't been very active on the forum for the past few days due to my cousins 10th birthday on the 4th, commissions on the 5th, and my boyfriend coming over with his puppy yesterday. 

I promise I will get pictures of Krew as soon as she lets me take her out of the tank into a small one so I can take well lit pictures. She lost all her color the last time I tried it and she got mad...so I gave in and put her back in her regular tank. 

Here are two pictures of my bf's dog Boone. He is a pure bred Chihuahua that's about 14 weeks old:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Awww puppy is adorable!! See that's a good lookin' Chihuahua, some of them are just ugly :-( Can you tell I'm more of a cat person? lol in fact one of my girls just hopped up on the bed with me haha

Actually it's mostly because I'm more allergic to dogs than I am cat's so it's sort of tough to love dogs, I love them from a distance though ^_^


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Heh, I'm the same. I love all animals, but cats have a special place in my heart. I like to play with my friends' dogs and pet sit now and then, but it's nice coming home to my sweet kitties. 

If I ever get a dog I want a big fluffy one, either a shepard or malamute. Along with two Persian cats lol, they are my favorite xD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah yes, you understand ^_^ haha I've got two Maine ****/Tabby mix but they're mostly ****'s, they're brother and sister (MC and Ieli). One shorthair silver tabby boy; Siberian and one stray girl who we think is part Ragdoll, Siamese, and some other types; Misha. Since she's a stray, we'll never really know!

But yeah, I like the bigger dogs myself and am the same; I'll pet-sit and play but definitely love coming home to my *****!


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Aw how cute! I'm nervous to have my own house and the ability to get more animals because I have a feeling I will be a crazy cat lady...no joke lol! I have two Mainecoons too, but half Persian as well. (As my sig says) 

Just took a picture of them on my bed: Micah is the one on the right and Milo is on the left










I have more pictures of them in my albums


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!! They are so cute!!! love them! Yeah all my cat's plus some are pictured in one of my threads; http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=217218


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh my gosh Misha and those kittens!! *o* I died of cuteness. How are they all doing now?
We've rescued two strays that have appeared around our house but we live in a dense forest area where bears and coyotes can get em. One of them I found wounded so we took him to the vet and he got neutered and all fixed up; he now lives with my grandmothers friend.  The other one we kept for two years before she passed away from old age. Cats always seem to leave a lasting impression on you.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

They really do! I still miss my old boy's, we grow up together and they died when we were all 14 years old. But they're no longer suffering so I am happy ^_^ besides I've got four kitties now to take care of! haha

Misha's doing well! Although....I know I told everyone we got her fixed....but she's not.. :-( she's prego again and I knew I shouldn't have let my mom make the appointment because she never did. So as soon as she has these kitten's she's going to the vet. Except mom won't let her inside because she think's we're going to get flea's again.

Well what the heck are we going to do with possibly 3-4 kittens running around when we can't get to them? Oh look, more unfixed kitties running around >.> I don't think she understand's and I can't just sneak Misha in either because she claws at the carpet at the top of the stairs so mom would know if she's in, besides we go downstairs all the time....sigh.

But good news is I got her on some quality food; Before Grain by Merrick and she was losing hair from hormone imbalance from the kittens before but she's growing back now :-D And all the kittens are doing wonderful! I'm going to see Coconut who went to my aunt's house and I regularly get to see Fionna who went to my friend's house down the road! They're growing up so well! :-D


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I've volunteer at my humane society a lot, and they have free fix days or whatever they call it...so if money is an issue you can drop by and get her spayed for free. And if she hasn't been pregnant for that long you can get an abortion. But the medicine used for that may lead to serious problems for the momma. 

In my experience its probably best to give Misha to a local no-kill shelter, and let her have the babies there. You can tell them she is a stray and that you want to adopt her after she has the kittens, so they will keep her on hold. Then you know the kittens will find a home and Misha will be okay if any problems arise during pregnancy.
I knew a lady who had a cat that was giving birth for the second or third time and only pushed one out before she had complications and passed away along with the rest of the five kittens inside her.  

But it's great the kittens are doing good! And that you can see them so much too! If I didn't live across the country I would tell you to keep a kitten for me hehe.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah I know there are complications hence I wanted to get her fixed before this happened again but since mom is paying kindly enough, she was going to make the appointment. We all see how that turned out lol. And I'm pretty sure Misha has about two more weeks until she pop's, I'd rather risk the pregnancy than get the abortion, either way there could be complications. But she's healthy enough and had no problems last time, she seems to be young enough but I think this is her third litter, she seemed to know full well what to do last time. She was a really good mommy 

Okay putting her on hold for a shelter sounds good. Now how do we find these shelters? I have honestly no idea where to look! And how will I know if it's no-kill? Sorry for taking over your thread! :shock: 

And...you could always take a road trip....hehe


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

No worries, I don't mind! She sounds like a good mommy from the threads! 

If you search 'no kill shelter in Rhode Island' it's as simple as that. Just find one closest to you, and they should say they are no kill in their descriptions, if they don't; that means they aren't. Hence why they wouldn't want to exclaim _hey everybody we kill animals! _Lol no. But I found this one that looked good: http://www.rispca.com/about.htm

But whatever is best for the momma and the babies is the right thing to do 
I would totally go on a road trip, my mom even asked where you live after I said something about kittens xD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh lol, really? So if I bring her to a shelter (unfortunately that one is across the state, I live in the south side so I'm sure I can find something but thank you!) and tell them I want to hold her for adoption, I can visit her any time I like right? And if indeed there is a kitten you would like, would I be able to hold that too or would they be open free for anyone who comes in? I should probably just ask all my questions to the shelter lol huh?

Thanks for all the help though! It's really informative and I feel bad for not just calling myslef :-/ I know I should have known better.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it depends on the shelter, but I would guess you would 'surrender' her to the them first. And say she is a stray that is going to have kittens, but we would like to adopt her after she has them. That way she won't ever see the adoption part of the shelter, so no one will be able to adopt her. Some shelters are a little different with their viewing availability, so I would ask when and how long you can visit. (I would call the shelter of your choice and make sure you agree with everything before you actually go and bring Misha) 

Don't worry about it, you're doing the best you can.  And sadly I don't think I can drive or fly that far for a kitten lol...family would kill me. So just put Misha on hold and any kittens you would like to keep. I already have two attention hogs that rule this house. 0.0


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah we can't keep the kittens unfortunately since we already have at least 3 feral's running around who are obviously unfixed. So I'm trying to limit that number but my mom is making it rather hard to do >.> I'll definitely look into shelters this weekend/next week, it's going to be a busy weekend lol but hopefully I'll have some downtime to really look and hopefully visit places as well.

I talked with my friend about this and she was saying that many shelters won't accept a cat to just have kitten's and leave since we already have too many problems with feral cat colonies around here but hopefully I can find one!

Has your fish come in yet or did I miss that part? lol


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

No, they won't let the cat just come in. What you would have to do is surrender her, as in give her up. But say not to put her up for adoption, but instead 'hold' her for you so you can adopt her after the kittens are born. They will understand and make the information easier than I am explaining it...sorry!

Yeah she came last week, I put up a different thread last Wednesday or something. I'm still trying to get good pictures of her, and I've been super busy. So as soon as I can spend some time taking serious pictures I will post! xD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, I'll see if I can visit some places and get info without actually giving info if that makes sense XD

Can't wait to see her!!! :-D


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I can ask around about what humane societies do in that situation and I can get back to you if that helps any. (c: My explaining doesn't make much sense lol. 

Thanks, if you look in my albums you can see her auction pictures and acclimating ones, but I still need some good full body shots of her. She's really black now with orange and blue fins. And some purplish/bluish iridescence is setting in on her black scales. She is still very young (4-4.5 months) so she should be changing into her adult colors about now  I'm excited to see how she turns out!


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Quick story of yesterday! ~~

I got up at nine but I was drowsily moping around in the hot weather. So I forgot to feed Krusa right when I got up. I sit down at my desk and start to check my email when I hear this splish and the lid bounce on my tank. I look over at her tank next to me and she is in her corner where I feed her everyday and is hitting the top lid to get my attention. Her mouth is opening and closing rapidly like she's trying to tell me to feed her already. The lid is about 1.5 inches above the water level, if not almost 2 inches. She definitely has a spunky personality lol...she's cray cray :3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

OMG that is the most adorable thing ever! Love that story! haha I love her already XD

Mystique will jump at me if I'm leaning over the tank and I haven't fed them yet, she usually lands on the Frog-bit and it looks like she's just lounging there until she wiggles off, cutest thing ^_^ lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol Silly fish!


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Hehe, I guess it's her way of reminding me 

I'm currently on vacation and getting some sun at the beach, but I'm of course worrying about my babies. My grandparents are taking care of the cats and Krew so I have nothing to be afraid of. They love animals, are super careful and follow instructions perfectly. I'll snap some pictures of the trip and Krew when I get back home!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah see, that's nice ^_^ my brother might help me with feeding my fish but he doesn't exactly follow instruction that well lol, he does mean well though  Hope you enjoy your vaca! I think I just took a vacation from the world since my weekend flew by tremendously fast! Guess that's what happens when you stay in doors and either is on the internet or on my DS playing Legend of Zelda lol it was needed though ^_^ So I hope your's is great too!


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks! I come here every year so it's a nice break from home and stress. 

I love to take vacations at home and stay on my computer all night or the xbox. That's how I spend practically my whole summer lol x) My boyfriends name is one of the bad guys in Zelda too (well almost)...heehee


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's awesome!

Yeah I'd probably have more "vacation" time during the summer if I weren't working haha but all is well and I'm getting money so that's a plus I guess! :-D


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah, I think I'll get a summer job next year. Extra betta money! Jk, I need clothes and school stuff instead. I spent wayyy too much on Krew so she will be my spoiled little girl for a while. 

Some lower-classmen call him Ganondorf...even though his name is spelled differently and there is no -dorf :roll:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I lol'd! Ganondorf! That's awesome XD So his name is Ganon? I knew someone with that last name, never heard it as a first name though so that's pretty neat! Of course, I'm the one to talk, I've got a first name for a last name apparently although never felt weird to me, why should it? haha

Yeah...summer job hopefully school job as well if my boss would quit being so freaking male chauvinistic! "You can't pick up that 348 lb box!" "Yeah?! Watch me bro!" lol, I picked up three of them XD he comes from a different country, never asked where but obviously somewhere where woman are still in the kitchen which is totally fine! I respect that, but we're in America now bud, start playing by our rules, yeah? So, yeah, summer job was supposed to help with college, getting a new car, paying for the phone bill and things like that....well it helped with paying phone....that's good....now about that car....lol all of it's going towards my fishies! Like I need anything else, I always find something though.

Of course I'm getting a new baby soon because my friend can't take care of him any more and his growth is stunted bad so I told her I could take him...why? Probably because I'm crazy....yep.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

IM FINALLY BACK! 

Heh, yes but it's spelled Gannon (very Irish family). My last name is hard to pronounce so we go by a first name at my school so people can actually say it. 

That must be hard to deal with though. I helped my bf's family move recently and he has two older brothers and a father that wouldn't let me lift zip. :/ I would take a box that was probably 20 lbs and walk out the door to the car and they take it right out of my arms. *.* I know they were just being gentlemen, but I went over to help and ended up sitting there observing lol. I did paint a lot and unload the boxes at the new house at least. 

I only have one betta right now, at one time I had seven males that took up all my free time. But I want to spoil just two or three fish now so they are healthy and happy. I can see myself wanting to rescue more though, they are SO addicting! 

I will post pictures of the trip and Krew later today I think


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, we're Scotch Irish as well ^_^ last name is Alexander which evolved from MacAlister/McAlister and back from that our oldest viking ancestor was named Sumerled, we took a trip to Scotland and did some geneology while we were there, it was very fascinating and an amazing trip!

Yeah, as much as I do love everyone, I definitely need to cut back so I can have time to give proper water changes to the baby boy's and sorority.

Yay pictures!!! love pictures!


----------

